# hydraulic pressure?



## sarge1572 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a 1984 John Deere model 1050, 4x4, with a loader and box scrapper. Recently I replaced all of the "flexible" hydraulic hoses on the loader. Now, when I operate the loader, I hear a "rushing" sound in the block where the hydraulic control handles are and the bucket moves VERY slow. When I operate the box scraper (the 3pt hitch) it also moves very slowly, and not smoothly like it did before. 

Everything still works, but much slower and that new "rushing" (like air in the line) in the control box. after it's been in use for a short time the hydraulic operation is smoother, but the noise is the same and the speed of operation is very slow.

The reservoir is full, there isn't any foaming or indication of air in the line........ so what did I screw up, and more importantly, how do I fix it???

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jeff,how many times did you cycle the systems? Sometimes it takes quite a few cycles of the system to purge it,completely.


----------



## sarge1572 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll have to say dozens. Last week laid out and leveled a small riding arena (120 x 60) and moved and spread 100 tons of sand with it. So there was a LOT of moving the box scrapper as well as the loader.

Can the valves attached to the levers be adjusted? Is it possible they are opening as far as they should?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

As far as the valves,I can't say.I do know that they sometimes stick,if not used for some time.I'm presuming that the hoses/fittings that were replaced,are the same size as the originals?
It sounds as if there's some type of leak/obstruction,somewhere,that is limiting fluid flow.
Has the tractor sat for a long time?
Try checking the lever movement,to see if it's moving freely(no "catching",or roughness),and that the levers are not slipping, at the valves. Other than these items,the only other thing i can think of is weak/broken springs in the valves.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just thought of something. How is the hydraulic filter? Any chance it's starting to plug up/collapse inside?


----------



## sarge1572 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input and the suggestions. I'm going to service it next week so I will pay particular attention to the filter. I don't have any leaks, and the new hoses are the same ID and length as the old ones. I know it's tough to diagnose based on my descriptions. I guess it's time to learn a little a little MORE about hydraulics (and added to the little I know NOW, I'll know a little!!)

Thanks again for your suggestions. When I get it figured out I'll post the "solution" here (even if it's "going to the dealer"!!)

Jeff


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Did you start the engine and cycle the FEL controls? If you have power steering, then turn the wheel lock to lock a couple times. Raise the 3PT hitch up and down a couple times. Then go check the fluid level again. Chances are you will be a quart or more low.

NOTE: You don't want to run that hydraulic pump for very long without fluid. It will self-destruct without fluid for internal lube and cooling. Letting the tractor set overnight and trying again is a good choice, but I think you might check with your JD service manager to see if they have some tricks. It might be as simple as opening a line somewhere to bleed out the air.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

When I had air in my system, the dealer advised me to dead head the cylinders several times for several seconds each. For me, this seemed to do the trick. Also, are you sure that something isn't obstructing the flow at your new hose connections?


----------

